# PDF Pronto et Epolife : méfiance !



## Crestian bis (21 Octobre 2015)

Suite à des échanges, une publicité pour un concepteur de PDF téléchargeable s’est installée ici.

Il s’agit de [ *PDF Pronto* ] que je n’ai pas manqué d’essayer.

Attention ! Soyez prudents, malgré l’apparence qu’il se donne, il ne s’agit pas d’une application, mais d’une autre API qui ne tourne qu’avec Safari et avec une connexion active. Seule une interface indépendante a l’apparence d'une appli. Ce ne serait qu’à moitié grave, et ressemblerait à tous les autres « PDF creators » en ligne, si pour fonctionner on ne devait pas accepter qu’une extension [ Epolife ] s’installe et s’impose pour remplacer votre page d’accueil et perturber les autres extensions. Il semble que cette extension ne soit qu’un moteur de recherche quelconque, donc peut-être un spyware méchant. La seule preuve que j’en aie, c’est que nulle part on ne dise à quoi ça correspond. L’interface ne se quitte pas non plus comme une autre, [ *Quitter* de son menu reste gris. J’ai trouvé aussi un composant qui ne voulait pas quitter tant que le disque image du téléchargement n’avait pas été éjecté.

Donc, il n’y a pas eu cette fois encore de miracle, seulement des sueurs dans le dos.

Cordialement,
\_Crestian


----------



## laraignéegypsy (18 Décembre 2015)

Crestian bis a dit:


> [ *PDF Pronto* ] … extension [ Epolife ] s’installe et s’impose pour remplacer votre page d’accueil et perturber les autres extensions. Il semble que cette extension ne soit qu’un moteur de recherche quelconque, donc peut-être un spyware méchant. La seule preuve que j’en aie, c’est que nulle part on ne dise à quoi ça correspond. L’interface ne se quitte pas non plus comme une autre, [ *Quitter* de son menu reste gris. J’ai trouvé aussi un composant qui ne voulait pas quitter tant que le disque image du téléchargement n’avait pas été éjecté…



Bonjour la communauté!

Je viens tout juste d'acquérir un MBPro Retina (OS X El Capitan)
& j'ai déjà fait une bêtise… :-/

En voulant installer CoconutBattery, c'est PDF Pronto qui s'est ouvert… ? puis Epolife…
J'ai désinstallé PDF Pronto.
Mais pas Epolife (dossier dans mon dossier Applications) :
L'icône Uninstall me faisait remettre à zéro mes préférence de Safari mais le "carton ouvert" d'Epolife était toujours là, impossible à éjecter… J'ai donc jeté tout le dossier Epolife à la poubelle.

Je n'ai pas trouvé d'infos très claires sur le net…

Quand je fais une recherche sur mon MBP, je trouve, à l'heure du téléchargement malheureux,
dans Bibliothèque
> Updates > index.plist & ProductMetadata.plist
> Printers > InstalledPrinters.plist
> Extensions (dossier indiqué comme modifié à la même heure) mais à l'intérieur aucun fichier modifié à cette heure-là…

Dois-je jeter à la poubelle les 3 fichiers cités ci-dessus?

Dois-je faire une autre opération pour nettoyer mon MBPro tout neuf???

Merci pour votre aide!!!


----------



## Locke (19 Décembre 2015)

Télécharge et exécute Malwarebytes... https://fr.malwarebytes.org/antimalware/mac/ ...et vois ce que ça donne.


----------



## laraignéegypsy (19 Décembre 2015)

Merci Locke!
Ça m'a trouvé 4 fichiers dans ma bibliothèque que je ne voyais pas (fichiers invisibles? nommés Epolife qq chose)
Ma page d'accueil (Safari) n'avait pas changé, je n'avais eu qu'une seule fenêtre de pub ouverte précédemment
mais là (après redémarrage du Mac) j'ai une grosse pub SFR sur cette page entre nos 2 messages… ??
Que puis-je faire d'autre?
J'ai repassé un coup de scan & Malawarebytes ne trouve plus rien
Je n'ai aucune extension mentionnée dans Safari > Extensions


----------



## Locke (19 Décembre 2015)

laraignéegypsy a dit:


> j'ai une grosse pub SFR


Installe uBlock dans tes navigateurs et vois aussi ça donne.


----------



## laraignéegypsy (19 Décembre 2015)

Ici : https://www.ublock.org  ?

+ as-tu un lien fiable pour télécharger Coconutbattery? Ou un moyen de checker l'état de ma batterie?

MERCI


----------



## Locke (19 Décembre 2015)

laraignéegypsy a dit:


> 1) Ici : https://www.ublock.org ?
> 
> 2) + as-tu un lien fiable pour télécharger Coconutbattery? Ou un moyen de checker l'état de ma batterie?


1) Oui
2) site officiel... http://www.coconut-flavour.com/coconutbattery/


----------



## laraignéegypsy (19 Décembre 2015)

Yeah! 
1) Plus de pub sur cette page
2) 6 cycles de charge pour la batterie, c'est honnête pour un MBP de mars 2015?!
MERCI MERCI Locke


----------



## Locke (19 Décembre 2015)

laraignéegypsy a dit:


> c'est honnête pour un MBP de mars 2015?!


Il ne faut pas raisonner en nombre de cycles. Pour le moment, si tu es en nomade, tu utilises la batterie, dès que tu as une prise de courant à portée, tu connectes ton adaptateur secteur. Ta batterie t'en sera reconnaissante plus tard de par sa longévité.


----------



## laraignéegypsy (19 Décembre 2015)

Je ne comprends pas bien… Je reste TOUT LE TEMPS branchée sur le secteur quand j'ai une prise à proximité???


----------



## Locke (19 Décembre 2015)

laraignéegypsy a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas bien… Je reste TOUT LE TEMPS branchée sur le secteur quand j'ai une prise à proximité???


Qu'il est inutile maintenant de se focaliser sur la santé de la batterie.


----------



## laraignéegypsy (19 Décembre 2015)

Hmmm… désolée mais je ne comprends toujours pas…
La batterie d'un portable est quand même un point fondamental puisque le but est de l'utiliser en nomade…
Donc comment la ménager au mieux?
Selon le technicien AppleCare, je recharge mon MBP dès que la charge descend sous 15% & je le débranche dès que 100% atteints…
Tu n'es pas de cet avis?


----------



## Locke (19 Décembre 2015)

laraignéegypsy a dit:


> Selon le technicien AppleCare, je recharge mon MBP dès que la charge descend sous 15% & je le débranche dès que 100% atteints…
> Tu n'es pas de cet avis?


Non, il te raconte des conneries idioties. Tu es en nomade, tu utilises la batterie, tu as une prise de courant, tu connectes ton adaptateur secteur et c'est tout.

C'est fini, ce genre de bidouille qui ne servait à rien. Les batteries de maintenant ont d'inclus un micro logiciel pour la charge, il n'y a pas de maintenance à faire, et en plus c'est complètement transparent pour l'utilisateur.

Si tu es sur secteur, le micro logiciel calcul s'il y a besoin de donner un peu de charge à la batterie, si ce n'est pas nécessaire, il coupe la charge et laisse le champ libre à l'adaptateur secteur.

Mon MBP de 2010 fonctionne de cette façon et au train ou c'est parti, je pense ne pas avoir de problème de batterie avant 5 ans.


----------



## laraignéegypsy (19 Décembre 2015)

OK! Merci beaucoup!!! 

Moralité : plutôt que de contacter AppleCare, connecte-toi sur MacGé ;-)


----------



## Sly54 (19 Décembre 2015)

laraignéegypsy a dit:


> Moralité : plutôt que de contacter AppleCare, connecte-toi sur MacGé ;-)


----------



## laraignéegypsy (3 Janvier 2016)

Après moult appels à Apple Care,
après 1 réinstall partielle du système (1 & 1 totale), il y avait tjs des dysfonctionnements : drag n' drop capricieux, le clavier qui se désactivait parfois carrément,
après 1 réinstall totale, tjs un drag n' drop capricieux (moins mais quand même) + un rafraîchissement incorrect des alias…
Selon, les techniciens AC & le Genuis Bar, c'est le disque dur qui aurait un souci… ??

*Est-il possible que cela soit dû à Epolife ???*

Quoi qu'il en soit, puisque mon délai de rétractation va jusqu'au 20 janvier, Apple Care & Genuis Bar m'ont conseillé de demander un remplacement de mon MBP. La procédure n'étant pas possible le dimanche, je contacte demain le service Vente…

Et ouais : dans les pommes on trouve parfois des pépins… :-/


----------



## peyret (5 Avril 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Télécharge et exécute Malwarebytes... https://fr.malwarebytes.org/antimalware/mac/ ...et vois ce que ça donne.



Attention ! les fichiers trouvés "Jimbrie" par "antimalware/mac" sont verrouillés et ne peuvent pas être mis à la corbeille par l'appli !!
Obligé de les traiter un par un avec un CMDi pour les déverrouiller, le chemin est indiqué par l'antimalware...
et après on peut supprimer (bizarre qu'il ne le signale pas...)


----------

